# Your thoughts on my lab



## thyroidnewbie (May 6, 2014)

I had been complaining about "air hunger", something I use to get when I was a kid (I also weighed a lot less than most other kids). Antihistamines and more sleep used to work. But now they didn't work, vaporizer didn't work, fan didn't work, different environment didn't work, couldn't figure it out.

In recent years my hair started thinning, I became more forgetful ('brain farts'), constipated, fatigued, dry nose.

Another thing that happened was heartburn last year, although I just had a Chest Xray and Upper GI and they found no ulcers. No results from the H.pylori test yet. Zantac only helped a little bit at first and then stopped, and I started to develop canker sores in my mouth that were quite painful, so I switched to Omeprazole . Omeprazole was only mildly effective even on two doses a day. If I didn't take Omeprazole I started to develop canker sores again.

In very recent weeks it progressed to more brain freezes and outright stupidity, dog-tired exhaustion. Could sleep forever but not great relief. The air hunger was still there but I didn't care I was so exhuasted.

So I had a test run and they put me on the generic (even tho I wanted brand they said they're close now ). Levothoroxine, 50 mcg. They want my TSH below 5. As you can see I am just barely in the range on Free Thyoxine (1.03 when the low point is 1.0) but I don't know if being on the low end in this case is good or bad.

It's the third day and I am less exhausted I suppose but the air hunger is back more than ever.

Any thoughts? I don't think I'm any more 'stressed' than other people ..

I should add when we discussed my results he felt for a goiter and could not feel one when I swallowed. Not as high tech as an ultra-sound I know (we're in the early stages on identifiying this so haven't gotten to that yet), but interesting. No visible signs from him looking at my neck either.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> So I had a test run and they put me on the generic (even tho I wanted brand they said they're close now ). Levothoroxine, 50 mcg. They want my TSH below 5. As you can see I am just barely in the range on Free Thyoxine (1.03 when the low point is 1.0) but I don't know if being on the low end in this case is good or bad. It's the third day and I am less exhausted I suppose but the air hunger is back more than ever.


You are clearly in need of thyroid replacement from your FT-4 and also your high and out of range TSH. Please be sure to request a Free T-3 along with a Free T-4 at your next lab which should be in 6 weeks. Your doctor will also run a TSH but it is very important that you do NOT adjust your replacement dosage by your TSH number as this can lag 6 weeks, the Free's give you the unbound thyroid hormone in your system - goal is to be in 3/4 range for both. You are very low in FT-4 currently.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/understanding-thyroid-why-you-should-check-your-free-t3
(Copy and paste into your browser)

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Welcome to the board!

Firstly, I would like to stress the importance of an ultra-sound because a goiter will take the path of least resistance and can grow inward and downward (substernal.)

And it would be very good for you to get your FREE T3 done and some tests that are indigenous to the thyroid.

I will list above.

Also, have you had a chest x-ray....................ever? That would be a good idea as well!


----------



## thyroidnewbie (May 6, 2014)

The issue is I'm in a bit more of a rural place, so my hospital only has T3 total (mailout) or T4 total (mailout) besides what I pasted above. But I can ask about it.

They found nothing on the Chest Xray.


----------



## thyroidnewbie (May 6, 2014)

Also - based on what you consider low T4, could that explain the air hunger ? Trying to take a big breath and not being able to get 'relief'.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Free Thyroxine is Free T-4 and your in the basement.

Hypo and Hyper symptoms overlap - you are likely experiencing anxiety which is causing your air hunger.

A Total 3 will give you a more general idea of where your FT-3 is. The test for Free T-3 is sometimes called Free *Triiodothyronine* and can be ordered by any doctor. If they say they do not have it - they probably cannot find it looking for Free T-3 and need to look for the Free *Triiodothyronine*


----------

